# Flair signature



## Slee (Jan 2, 2011)

i was lucky enough to get a Flair Signature from Santa this year 

it has been fun playing with it and even took it on a walk on new years day to have a nice coffee with a view.

I'd like to know what recipe you might be following. i saw on a james hoffman youtube video he used 15g of coffee. Is this what you use ?

I use medium roasted beans and i am finding i need to go quite course to get the right flow rate.


----------



## Mr Kirk (Oct 5, 2017)

I was watching YouTube vids using the 40/20/20 method for flair/rok/robot type machines. I've tried it a couple of times and the long pre-Infusion helps the flow with a finer grind.


----------



## NikC (May 6, 2020)

Hi Mr Kirk I've a Robot so would be interested in trying this out do you have any links please?


----------



## Mr Kirk (Oct 5, 2017)

NikC said:


> Hi Mr Kirk I've a Robot so would be interested in trying this out do you have any links please?


https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/index.html

Sorry only just seen this.

It was 40/20/40..... not 40/20/20


----------



## NikC (May 6, 2020)

Thanks


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Those Flair's look soooooo wicked....it's the gauge that gets my attention....goes and checks bank-balance :classic_wink:


----------



## LukeC (Jan 9, 2021)

Rumpelstiltskin said:


> Those Flair's look soooooo wicked....it's the gauge that gets my attention....goes and checks bank-balance :classic_wink:


 I now understand what people mean by getting equipment that makes you want to make coffee. When I was using a Svart and Clever Dripper I liked drinking good coffee. Now with a 1zpresso Jx-Pro and Flair I like making coffee!

My next hurdle is... Trying decaf coffee so I can drink more in a day and still sleep 😂 😂 😂


----------

